# 1967 vs. mid 1970's 400CI engine



## mblake101 (May 18, 2009)

This is my first quest as a new member. Be Patient! Will a 400 CI Pontiac engine bolt into my 1967 without any difficulty? Should all my 1967 power steering, alternator and fan pulleys all bolt up the same without having to find other brackets? Thanks to anyone who can help!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The engine should bolt right in. The timing cover was different in 67 than in the 70's. SO you will probably need to do a pulley swap....hang in here and I am sure someone will have a more detailed answer........Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, Eric, you covered it. Pontiacs had the same bolt holes, bracket mount positions, etc. from '67 thru '79, so everything will bolt right in. That's the great thing about Pontiacs, as opposed to Ford, for example.....parts interchange easily. Go for it!


----------



## mblake101 (May 18, 2009)

*Engine*

Thanks Much guys....I really appreciate you help.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forums !!!
Some of the later 70's blocks are not cast and tapped for all models. I forget which they are and it may apply only to the F body frame mount locations..... I'll do some digging again when I get time to refresh my aging memory....


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Some of the 70's firebird 400s won't fit. They did have a different engine mount bolt hole. Get the engine date and code and do a search on interchange or post it here and I'm sure someone will help you out. Also check out wallaceracing.com. Great site for that type of stuff.


----------

